# Clavier enfoncé



## rhapsody (6 Octobre 2002)

Voila, j'ai un nvl ibook tout neuf. Le truc c'est que quand j'appuie sur la barre espace, elle reste enfoncée. Comme si yavait de la colle en desous. Il faut que je la souleve un peu avec une lame pour la faire remonter.
Est il conseillé que j'enleve la touche pour reparer ? j'ai peur de tout peter. 
Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## rezba (8 Octobre 2002)

Il est tout neuf ? SAV, remplacement.

Toucher un clavier, lorsqu'on ne l'a jamais fait, c'est la boite assurée. Avec un peu de chance, ça ne se verra pas tout de suite, mais la touche sera de toute façon fragilisée. Avec la faute à pas de chance, on se retrouve avec la nappe à changer et la garantie qui saute.
Je sais que le système mainstream de maintenance Apple est gonflant, que les allers-retours en Hollande exaspèrent, que les gros mainteneurs genre Maintronics ne font pas toujours dans la dentelle. Mais depuis deux ans, leur "monopole" a sauté, et Apple s'est remis à certifier comme centres de maintenance et S.A.V. des applecenters sérieux et compétents. Il faut se tourner vers eux, si vous ne voulez pas être privé de vos machines trop longtemps.


----------



## Cesca (8 Octobre 2002)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu un problème avec mon clavier. Je suis allée place Boulnois dans le 17e et le type a vu tout de suite ce que c'était. Il l'a réparé illico. J'avoue que j'avais l'estomac qui faisait des noeuds quand j'ai vu comment il manipulait la bête.
Il m'a dit que de toutes façons les ordinateurs ne partent plus pour la Hollande pour ce genre de problème. Ils sont envoyés dans le nord de Paris
Bonne journée  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## rhapsody (9 Octobre 2002)

bon ba j'ai enlever ma barre espace... oui je sais j'aurais pu la casser. Mais j'allais pas envoyer une 5ieme fois mon ordi en reparation. Et la j'ai decouvert que l'un des petit "ressort" je sais pas comment ca se nomme, n'etait pas tres souple. Je l'ai donc fait travailler un peu. Ouverture-fermeture etc.... et depuis ca va mieux.... ouff.

Sinon dans quelques jours, si ca recommence, je passerai à Boulnois... Merci pour vos commentaires. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------

